# D-Day: Juno Beach



## Alex252 (6 Oct 2004)

This is a really neat book for those intrested in Canadian Military history. Its about the first 24 hours on Juno Beach, Para DZ's, Flight missions etc... I believe its alos a movie now


----------



## Infanteer (6 Oct 2004)

It's by Mark Zulhke.  Consider it "history lite".  I don't know how one intends to write battle histories without consulting any sources from the other side....


----------



## Cloud Cover (6 Oct 2004)

Funny thing is, lots of people are reading the book and suddenly realizing what happened. My wife's dad was a DDay Canadian Scot, and he never, ever talked about the war to any of his 8 children. She read the book, and is probably the only one of his children who asked the right questions that finally caused him to open up.


----------



## dutchie (6 Oct 2004)

History Lite it might be, but if it is written like his book 'Ortona', it will be enjoyable. Again, not necessarily 'complete' in the historical sense, but as long as you know there is a whole other side not told, you should be okay.

Some just aren't ready for the really heavy stuff, Infanteer, but I agree, his writing is a little thin.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (6 Oct 2004)

Caeser said:
			
		

> History Lite it might be, but if it is written like his book 'Ortona', it will be enjoyable. Again, not necessarily 'complete' in the historical sense, but as long as you know there is a whole other side not told, you should be okay.
> 
> Some just aren't ready for the really heavy stuff, Infanteer, but I agree, his writing is a little thin.



Ortona was terrible too in my opinion.  Zuehlke is not a soldier and really not a historian; I'd call him an opportunist who wants to cash in on the new interest in WW II.  It's too bad Dancocks killed himself; he wrote in the same style, but he knew what he was talking about.  I don't think Zuehlke even has a real interest in the subject material.

Ted Barris wrote an okay book on Juno Beach too.  Anniversaries are crap years for books cause everyone is racing to cash in.


----------



## dutchie (6 Oct 2004)

Canada has it's fair share of History writers, but in my experience, most are a little heavy for the casual reader, or those who read at a 15-20 minute stretch (like those riding a bus to work everyday like me). I also enjoy, but have less opportunity for, the 'heavy stuff', and recognize the need for 'History Lite', as Infanteer called it. I don't dispute your claims that Zuehlke is not a Historian, but still feel his book has a place on my bookshelf. If I wished to find a reference for some bit of info on Ortona, his would not be a book I would consider (my Regiment's histroy book would be my first choice). His book does give a general feel for the battle, the lines of advance, and the dates are more or less accurate. Less accurate are the details: specific action by the various units, dialogue, and the background stuff (particularly the German side). 

In a nutshell, his book (I can only speak of Ortona) is not historicaly accurate, but is enjoyable for the reader that is either: a)-new to WW2 literature b)-can't devote an hour plus per reading seesion or c)-enjoys faster paced, if not more 'meaty' read.


Just my 2 cents


----------



## Infanteer (6 Oct 2004)

You are right, Caesar.  Zulhke's books do have a space on myshelf as well for the reason that they are the only real detailed battle studies of Canadian campaigns in Italy that I've come upon in recent years.  Sure, there are other studies which deal with the issues, but they are not the primary focus.

The books do have utility (albeit limited) to those interested in Canadian Military History.

_Caveat Emptor_ I guess....


----------



## dutchie (6 Oct 2004)

I guess......

Too bad we don't have more good historians who also know how to write.


----------



## Infanteer (6 Oct 2004)

The best piece of Canadian military history I've run into of late is Col John English's The Canadian Army in Normandy.  The problem is that the book is hard to find and is extremely pricey ($100) and is a little more specialized then the average laymen might be able to digest.

Zulhke is accessible (just head to chapters with $25) and at least he's trying to help Canadians learn what and where Ortona (or the Liri Valley, or the Gothic Line) was, if not understanding the details fully.


----------



## dutchie (6 Oct 2004)

A very ineteresting book I have read recently was 'The Complete Canadian Army History Atlas' or something to that effect. Very light on words, but full of detailed maps of every (or almost every) major Canadian battle from the Colonial period to Korea (no UN Peacekeeping stuff, sadly). All of the maps are of high quality, and really informative.

One of my favs to refer to when discussing particular battles.


----------



## Alex252 (6 Oct 2004)

Ive got that book Infanteer, got from my grandfathers collection. Very intresting but a little difficult to interpret


----------

